# Jintropin for height .. HELP



## neesh1234 (Jan 3, 2011)

i just wanted to know that will Jintropin help to increase height at 17? im 18 in one month just want to start taking it quick.. had xrays done a month ago and growth plates are well open... also how much iu to take and for how long.. thanks all advise appreciated.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This kind of thing needs advice from a Dr as its not something we can give categorical advice over tbh


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

height? wow! i never heard that one before lol. i wouldnt mind being a couple inches taller


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dude this is a bodybuilding forum, you need to talk to a DR about that kinda stuff, will it make your bones grow in specific places?!

There must be a forum for this kinda of thing but UK-MUSCLE is not it.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Dude this is a bodybuilding forum, you need to talk to a DR about that kinda stuff, will it make your bones grow in specific places?!
> 
> There must be a forum for this kinda of thing but UK-MUSCLE is not it.


Nicely put


----------

